# which bow for Daughter



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

*try this.*

:welcomesign:its the right place. i inexpensive bow set up that the gennisis mathews bows. check em out....colors& low adj. poundage for a starter bow..cabelas has them. drop me a line for help.anytime grade2 inst. ben shooting from 1966


----------



## canton coach (Apr 26, 2008)

*Most important*



Reel-Break said:


> Hey guys 7 yr old girl which bow for a starter.Hope this is ok place to post this question.Site, rest Thanks


First thing is eye dominance. She should be either left or right. Don't go by which hand she writes with. The Genisis is a perfect start :wink:


----------



## safe cracker (Sep 28, 2009)

*starter bow....*

i think you should look at the bear apprentice rth (ready to hunt) 
comes in pink camo
or bear young gun...both bows to grow with...check them out..:thumbs_up


----------



## Reel-Break (Nov 21, 2005)

Thanks everyone we did eye test she`s a lefty.Like the ole Man.


----------



## duxnlabz (Jul 15, 2010)

I just bought our daughter the Fuse

http://www.fusearchery.com/youth/

I'll post how it goes for her.


----------



## SCBOWHUNTER903 (Jan 28, 2010)

Mathews genesis


----------



## renegadendn (Aug 31, 2009)

safe cracker said:


> i think you should look at the bear apprentice rth (ready to hunt)
> comes in pink camo
> or bear young gun...both bows to grow with...check them out..:thumbs_up


Agree. My daughter shoots an apprentice in pink camo.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Dec 20, 2005)

I got my daughter a hoyt trykon jr at age 7. I also purchased the limb up grades so she could grow into them. The bow is fantastic for a kid. Nothing better! most kids in Vegas are shooting them!

It adjusts easily to the right draw length









did I say it shoots awesome. Here is her 27 yard group.









It also doubles as a carp slayer









its not a cheep toy. It will hold its resale value!


----------



## Dryspell (Dec 22, 2009)

My 6 years old has the Fuse also. It is a great bow for a starter. There is a lot of room for them to grow into this bow so you ar enot buy a new one every year.


----------

